# What`s up with academy and chronarch reels.



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Friend is trying to buy the ch100b and can`t find it. Shimano can`t keep up or that many problems they are replacing them for exchange ? thanks


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

look on ebay..they have the brand new for around 30-40 dollars less than stores


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The Ch100 is too heavy.. He's be better off getting the CU100DSV or Ch 50Mg.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Yea the mg's are awesome, I just picked one up almost brand new on ebay for 160, plus it came with a $50 dollar shimano bag!


----------



## ductman (Jan 9, 2008)

chronarchb 9.0oz curado 100dsv 7.8oz not much difference. the mg is alot lighter than the other two but have heard just as many complaints as praises on it?????


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I bought a MG 50 mounted on a Laguna rod at a pawn shop today for $125. It looked brand new. I have bought several curados at pawn shops but this is the best deal I have ever made.
PFD


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

patfatdaddy said:


> I bought a MG 50 mounted on a Laguna rod at a pawn shop today for $125. It looked brand new. I have bought several curados at pawn shops but this is the best deal I have ever made.
> PFD


I betcha a beer that was a "hot" rod/reel.....


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

What area of town did you buy might want to look at rod


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

ductman said:


> chronarchb 9.0oz curado 100dsv 7.8oz not much difference. the mg is alot lighter than the other two but have heard just as many complaints as praises on it?????


From all the stories I have herad if ya take care of them (wipe/oil every trip and break them down once in awhile) they should hold up no prob.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

ductman said:


> chronarchb 9.0oz curado 100dsv 7.8oz not much difference. the mg is alot lighter than the other two but have heard just as many complaints as praises on it?????


The ChBSV is 9.5 oz. and the CuDSV is 7.4 oz.......I've had both and all I'm saying is why get something that cost more, is 2 oz. heavier and doesn't perform any better.


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been trying to buy a new citica 100 from academy for the last month and a half. But every store I call and thats several is out and they can't tell me when they are going to receive any.Whats the deal?


----------



## bbsaltbass (Jan 22, 2008)

*get one at*

you can get either chronach b or citica at bass pro shop or ftu


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

patfatdaddy said:


> I bought a MG 50 mounted on a Laguna rod at a pawn shop today for $125. It looked brand new. I have bought several curados at pawn shops but this is the best deal I have ever made.
> PFD


Wow, that is the "HOTtest" deal I've heard of! No name on the rod?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Name is Laguna .. Maybe a Jr II.... LOL..


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

the calia is the 1 for me,my buddy said i need la.plates on it ,that i was throwing it out of state.but your looking at 400 dollors


----------

